# Breeders in NY/NJ/CT or S. Florida?



## kellyu (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello All!


I've officially begun my search for a puppy (YAY!)...I'm in New York (Manhattan) and researching reputable breeders in the Tri-State area. I've checked the AMA Breeder's list, but I know that some breeders choose not to join. Also, I would love to hear any positive (or negative) experiences any of you have had with breeders around NY.

I travel to S. Florida occasionally, so if anyone knows of breeders there that would be helpful, too.

My price range is around $2,000 and I think I would like a little boy!









Thanks in advance for all your help!


-Kelly


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

You probably have a plethera of breeders to choose from wanting a boy and having that budget!! First off, there's chrisman (www.chrismanmaltese.com) in northern NJ. There's angel maltese (www.angelmaltese.com) in florida (not sure if its south or north)- a couple people have gotten dogs from her recently here. Hmm, I am sure there are TONS more in your area... I am having a mental block though...I know other people will be able to help you though.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Laureal Maltese is in Michigan. Not too far?
http://www.laurealmaltese.com/


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I know as of late last week Bonnie at (www.angelmaltese.com) still had one little boy available. She is in south Florida.

Good LUCK!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> You probably have a plethera of breeders to choose from wanting a boy and having that budget!! First off, there's chrisman (www.chrismanmaltese.com) in northern NJ. There's angel maltese (www.angelmaltese.com) in florida (not sure if its south or north)- a couple people have gotten dogs from her recently here. Hmm, I am sure there are TONS more in your area... I am having a mental block though...I know other people will be able to help you though.[/B]


I think Ballet Blanc maltese is in NY. Is that where you got Jett from? He is absolutely adorable







...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck in your search.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=173784
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thats where I got Jett and yes, she is in carmel new york. and thank you for your compliment














I think she's above the price limit that kellyu said she had though so thats why i didnt mention her. it doesnt hurt to check it out though


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

After we lost Missy I was planning to get a pup from Balet Blanc... 

http://www.balletblancmaltese.com/

Then the Katrina storm hit and one evening as I was in midst of communicating with them and ready to do a money transfer and planning to get appointment to see the pup...I was again hearing on the news of all the poor pups in need of help. I just couldn't justify indulging with this pup when I knew the money could help so many. I knew this pup would get a new home.... the others needed help. I decided to look for a rescue instead and that's how I got my "meant-to-be" Naddie.

However sometime in the future I still would love to have a Balet Blanc pup!!! ..but then little recues keep tugging at my heart!


----------

